
The Xinjiang Papers - woranl
https://nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/16/world/asia/china-xinjiang-documents.html
======
hos234
Talk about getting drunk on power. Only good sign here is that leaks have
happened. Someone clearly got sick of the BS.

